# Pepperjack and Colby w/ q-View



## joopster (Nov 17, 2015)

Here is my latest cheese smoke!

Log of pepperjack and a log of colby.

Smoked over cherry for about 3 hours.  Weather finally cooled enough to help replenish my supply!

I am going to stockpile this year so I have enough to hold on to for a couple years before eating.













IMG_8121[1].jpg



__ joopster
__ Nov 17, 2015


















IMG_8124[1].JPG



__ joopster
__ Nov 17, 2015


















IMG_8139[1].JPG



__ joopster
__ Nov 17, 2015


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice load of cheese!!


----------



## b-one (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice load! Great color as well!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2015)

Great looking Cheesus! Where's that brand from, never seen it in my neck of the woods.


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice cheese, I like the round form. Looks really good.


----------



## joopster (Nov 19, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking Cheesus! Where's that brand from, never seen it in my neck of the woods.


I think it's out of Ohio.  Actually my buddy went to school with the granddaughter of the man that owns the company.

It's very good cheese.

Just looked it up.  Amish country in Millersburg Ohio.

https://www.babyswiss.com/


----------



## disco (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice cheese, Joopster.

Disco


----------



## driedstick (Nov 21, 2015)

very nice,,great replenish stock up 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 23, 2015)

J, Nice batch of cheese !


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 21, 2015)

Great way to start a stash.  It will add up over time.  Mine must be around 70 lbs. now with the age averaging ± 5 years.  Fresh cheese is nice also though.

Great looking cheese.

 Lived in La Grange for awhile.  Been to the ACD Day's and museum many times.

T


----------



## joopster (Dec 21, 2015)

My wife and I exchanged Christmas presents early - we both are impatient ;)

I got her an iPad Air 2 and my gift was a Weber 22.5 Charcoal Grill!

I picked up two more logs of cheese - Baby Swiss and Provolone that are on the cold smoke over cherry now.

My in-laws gave me a nice foodsaver for Christmas as well.  Time to up the ante!

Picked up a 6# Bone in Prime Rib for Christmas day to christen this guy.  Looking forward to it!













Photo Dec 21, 16 41 19.jpg



__ joopster
__ Dec 21, 2015


















Photo Dec 21, 16 40 13.jpg



__ joopster
__ Dec 21, 2015


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice.

T


----------



## figjam (Dec 21, 2015)

joopster, how are you cold smoking on a weber kettle?


----------



## joopster (Dec 21, 2015)

FIGJAM said:


> joopster, how are you cold smoking on a weber kettle?


Got a AMNPS pellet deal in the bottom.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 22, 2015)

Looking good so far.

DS


----------



## figjam (Dec 22, 2015)

Joopster said:


> FIGJAM said:
> 
> 
> > joopster, how are you cold smoking on a weber kettle?
> ...


Ah, that would make sense.  Couldn't figure out any way you could do that with charcoal.  Now I know why.  Thanks.


----------



## joopster (Dec 22, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ joopster
__ Dec 22, 2015






Vac packed on new foodsaver and in fridge. Need a refrigerator for garage....


----------

